# TRUE DUAL SIM Simultaneous 4G Volte Phones ?



## carex (Aug 22, 2018)

searching everywhere but i can not differentiate which one supports TRUE DUAL SIM Simultaneous 4G Volte Phones ?
if you know about any pls post here... but only if confirmed

i know about one
*Honor View 10 (Confirmed)*
Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 (not confirmed)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Unlocked-Dual-SIM-Quad-Core-Smartphone/dp/B00JB6RT8K

https://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s5_duos-6272.php


----------

